# Indigo playing Peak a boo with me and some new photo's of my beautiful Indigo.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! This afternoon Indigo was playing peak a boo with me while we were watching the TV. He was so funny he was talking and hanging out with us.... I have some other new photo's of him th i have been growing Indigo's wings he looks cute with them longer.. Ill try to get a photo of me and indi tomorrow..

Indigo playing Peak a boo with me. I see you Mum.


Play time on my cage.




Had to have a scratch




See Indigo's pins.


My Mum is growing my wings.


My favorite pillow










I see you Mum this is my pillow you can't have it..




Thank you for stopping by..


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Lovely photos of a very Handsome lad...thanks for sharing, Lyn


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Great pictures Lyn. Indi loves the camera


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

_Peek a Boo, We See You Indi! _Cute little Indi is always tickling us with his adorable antics.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Brienne said:


> Lovely photos of a very Handsome lad...thanks for sharing, Lyn


Thank you Susan...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> Great pictures Lyn. Indi loves the camera


Thank you Niamhf yes he loves the camera. He wanted to show you all his pins...



Jedikeet said:


> _Peek a Boo, We See You Indi! _Cute little Indi is always tickling us with his adorable antics.


Thank you Nick. Indigo loves to keep you all guessing on what he is going to do next when I take his photo. Indi loves sharing his photos with you all....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How cute to see Indi playing hide-and-seek with you! Even with the pinnies on his head, Indi is handsome as ever.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> How cute to see Indi playing hide-and-seek with you! Even with the pinnies on his head, Indi is handsome as ever.


Thank you Aluz. I kept saying where are you i can see you and he looks at you from behind the vase with his cute little eyes as if to say how did you find me. Indi is a bit ichy he loves to get up on his cage to scratch his head makes him feel better. Glad you like his photo's..


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

ahhhh I do love this little cuties pictures. xx


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Sammiejw said:


> ahhhh I do love this little cuties pictures. xx


Thank you Sammy... They are cute photos aren't they....


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Aluz said exactly what I was going to say. Even with a mass of pinnies, Indi is still totally adorable and beautiful.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

He's beautiful! I love his fluffy cheeks! Do you plan to have him fully flighted in the future?


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Indi*

That boy definitely has an eye for mischief. So watch your back, Lyn. Every once and a while we catch Apollo scheming with Indi. They never tell either!! Thanks for sharing. Jo Ann and Apollo:budge::budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> That boy definitely has an eye for mischief. So watch your back, Lyn. Every once and a while we catch Apollo scheming with Indi. They never tell either!! Thanks for sharing. Jo Ann and Apollo:budge::budge:


I know what you mean JoAnn he does get that look in his eye Indi is full of mischief... But it's cute though..



nuxi said:


> He's beautiful! I love his fluffy cheeks! Do you plan to have him fully flighted in the future?


Thank you Gabby... Maybe I'll keep his wings long we will have to wait and see...



Kate C said:


> Aluz said exactly what I was going to say. Even with a mass of pinnies, Indi is still totally adorable and beautiful.


Thank you Kate... Oh well guess you have to be quick when posting... I think Indi is beautiful with his pinnes to he does have a mass of them poor little guy..


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

He is a cutie.

Poorboy with all that pinnies


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kcladyz said:


> He is a cutie.
> 
> Poorboy with all that pinnies


Thank you Heidi. Indi is feeling better now...


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

That first photo is priceless, Lyn! How cute


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> That first photo is priceless, Lyn! How cute


Thank you Madonna.. I like that photo to.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Everyone..


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Indigo is a very handsome boy! You can tell how much he is enjoying the interaction!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Penzance said:


> Indigo is a very handsome boy! You can tell how much he is enjoying the interaction!


Thank you Simon. I am so lucky to have a budgie like my Indigo he is so much fun and doesn't bite he loves everyone who comes to visit.. Glad you liked them.


----------

